# unable to find device node problem



## roelof (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello, 

I did a re-install of FreeBSD after trying some other distros. So I deleted all the partitions so I have 60G unallocated space. Then I booted the 8.2-release dvd. I made all the standard choices on the partitions part.

After that I see this message appear: 
	
	



```
Unable to find device node for /dev/ad2sb1 in dev!.
The creation of filesystems will be aborted.
```

I read all the forum messages which all pointed to gpt partitions. I tried that one but after that I deleted the partitions like I said in the beginning of this post.

I open the terminal with alt-f1 and the last messages I see are these:

```
scanning disk ad2 for root filesystem
scanning disk for swap partitions
```

Roelof


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Search the forums for geom_mbr.ko, exactly three minutes ago I posted a possible fix in a similar thread...


----------

